# Swedish Championships 2012 - October 6-7th, 2012



## Gunnar (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi!

It's time for the swedish championships again, and this time it takes place in Vårgårda instead of Stockholm. We have had two competitions in Vårgårda before and they have worked out well, and also the venue is much cheaper. 

We're having all official events except the magics. If you're in to multiBLD there will be on opportunity to make two attempts!

If you wanna know more about the compeition go to it's compeition page, which is in swedish and english: http://apelgam.se/Rubik/SM2012/?lang=ENG&site=home

Registration can be made here: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishChampionship2012

/Gunnar Krig
Co-Organizer and delegate


----------



## jla (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Henrik (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you know:

we had the most awesome venue ever!
The venue was an indoor football field (now a cubing venue)!
the venue was kinda(too) cold
I got 7.08 single (2x2)
we invaded a pizza place, and they told us to buy chicken sticks!
We still ordered pizza
two printers where used
both printers failed us due to lack of ink!
we had artificial grass to run around on
we found Joey in Lund
If we had checked our phones two min later we would not have picked him up
the trunk of the car is a puzzle
we saw two kind of goats 
one was a car
the other was not
we saw cows
Odder brought a sleeping bag
Zoé used it
Mimmi had not slept for two days
We had a stage for feet!
I failed at feet
I finally got (back) NR on sq1
"opa slowturn-style, op op op"


----------



## Zookiedoken (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you know:
that i was 0.01s away from getting the NR for 6x6 single (2:38.28, and NR was 2:38.27)
That Simon Westlund broke the NR later anyway with 2:29.40
I failed at everything else


----------



## jla (Oct 8, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Did you know:
> 
> we had the most awesome venue ever!
> The venue was an indoor football field (now a cubing venue)!
> ...



To summarize; a great competition (except for the cold venue, my fingers were so cold...)


----------



## coinman (Oct 8, 2012)

Results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Results&competitionId=SwedishChampionship2012


----------

